# OKLAHOMA events!!!!



## Boz14

does anyone know when there will be some bully events in the Oklahoma area?? looking to show my female this year for the first time


----------



## LadyRampage

There are 2 ADBA clubs in Oklahoma... One in Tulsa, and one down in Norman. 

I know there has been some Bully shows but I'm honestly not sure when or where.


----------



## Boz14

figured it was a lil early to ask but im so earger and dont want to miss any I went to one in shawnee it was awesome!!! but I live in the Tulsa area so hopefully I can figure how to get in touch with them


----------



## Rudy4747

I am from the Tulsa area as well. They have one show in North Tulsa put on by Pharoes Elite Kennels, it has been going for three years and is around April, and there is a kennel that is trying to put on another but may not be on until 2011. The biggest is in Shawnee around May will keep you posted as they get closer.


----------



## Boz14

Rudy4747 said:


> I am from the Tulsa area as well. They have one show in North Tulsa put on by Pharoes Elite Kennels, it has been going for three years and is around April, and there is a kennel that is trying to put on another but may not be on until 2011. The biggest is in Shawnee around May will keep you posted as they get closer.


ya the shawnee show was awesome was very impressed!!!! but ya let me knowif u here anything other than the shawnee show


----------



## Boz14

anyone herd of any shows in the oklahoma area this year???


----------



## bahamutt99

The Kellyville ADBA show was last weekend. There's an ADBA show in Norman next month. (There's a thread about it.) And I know of a UKC obedience and rally-o trial in Tulsa in June. But as far as actual _*bully*_ shows, not a clue.


----------

